# How do you "de-wigify" a wig?



## BGT (Jul 28, 2010)

I got my first wig today, and I really like it.  It's for those days when I just don't feel like washing my hair, and I still want to look nice. I wanted it to look as natural as possible so I got it in the color closest to my natural color (#4) and I even got it shorter than my own hair. I didn't want to be swanging a MBL wig with APL hair underneath.  But like synthetic hair, it has unnatural shine and movement. My own hair is pretty silky but not this silky. Have you guys developed any techniques to make a wig look more natural? I need to start with figuring out a way to get rid of that hump.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2010)

i read somewhere that baby powder works although i've never tried it. let some experts chime in before attempting this.


----------



## BGT (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ I was thinking baby powder actually!! But I didn't want to try it and end up looking like I have premature graying.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 28, 2010)

Getting rid of the hump:  I turn mine inside out and place on a mannequin head for a couple of days straight. Most of the time the hump is gone or loosened.

Getting rid of the shine: Baby powder. Yes it is white. I just pat some in my hands and rub it through over and over.

Making it look a bit more natural: I will sometimes, depending on length, thickness, and style of the hair, razor thin out the tracks or cut out every other track.

Some wigs you just can't de-wiggify though. Most synthetic wigs will start looking more natural the longer you wear them regardless of what you do or don't do.


----------



## BGT (Jul 28, 2010)

I bought a styrofoam head too! Thanks Bosinse!


----------



## Duchesse (Jul 28, 2010)

For my synthetics, I notice the older and more raggedy (to an extent), they get the better.

I've been buying curlier or wavier wigs and running a flat iron on medium heat over them to straighten. This damages the hair a bit, but to me it helps takes the shine down, and adds more texture, dry look to the hair. I personally don't like my wigs to be silky straight.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah I use the baby powder and corn starch, etc.  I also wash them first and that seems to take the shine out. I don't ever have bumps or humps in my wigs.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ateyaaa is an expert at making wigs look sooo natural


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 28, 2010)

Are human hair wigs better than synthetic? Which looks more natural? I would think it would be human hair.


----------



## gorjis1 (Dec 13, 2010)

I either dip them in vinegar or use some cornstarch or powder.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Dec 13, 2010)

I had never heard of using baby powder.  Thanks for that tip.  Mine just usually look somewhat "wiggy" until they get a little older and then they start to look more natural.  I only wear short wigs and it's unbelieveable how many people think it's my hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 14, 2010)

How to Remove Shine from a Synthetic Wig | eHow.com

How to Remove Shine from a Synthetic Wig
By jblovly

Many women love to buy wigs to change their appearance. Wigs can provide a change in your look by having hair that is a different length than yours, a different color, a different style, or all characteristics mixed in. The only problem with wigs is that sometimes when you purchase them, they have an awful synthetic shine to them. It makes the hair look like plastic. The last thing that any woman wants is their hair to look fake and like plastic. Women want their hair to have a natural shine and natural flow to it. With my instructions, you should be able to remove the artificial shine from your wig with ease and simplicity.

Difficulty: Easy

Instructions

   1.      The first thing that you need to do just to remove the gloss of the wig is the simplest thing, you need to wash it. It is best to use a mild shampoo on the wig(you may also use a fabric softener). Do not bunch the hair up while you wash it, instead apply the shampoo, and dip it in and out of cold water until all the shampoo is removed. If you bunch up the hair it will become tangled. Be sure not to comb the wig while wet.

      2. Let your wig air dry after washing. When it is dry, check to see if the wigs synthetic shine is gone. If it is still too shiny and plastic looking for your liking, you can go on to the next step.

      3. Pour a cup of white or apple cider vinegar into a bowl. Soak the wig in it for about 10-15 minutes. The vinegars acid breaks down the shine barrier that the wig has on it. Then rinse out the wig with the shampoo and cold water and let it air dry. In most cases after this step, the wig should have a more natural shine to it and not a plastic shine.

   4.  If washing the wig with shampoo, and then doing the vinegar soak does not work, your last step is to use powder. This can be any kind of powder, I recommend baking powder.

      Start at the back of your wig, and take some powder in your hands and put it on that section. Continue parting the rest of the wig and adding powder in the same fashion.

      When you are finished, shake the wig over the trashcan to remove excess, and then brush the wig out with a paddle brush.

   5. You wig should now have a more natural shine to it so it looks like your own hair.


----------



## Tiye (Dec 14, 2010)

RossBoss said:


> Are human hair wigs better than synthetic? Which looks more natural? I would think it would be human hair.



It depends on the fiber. Human or synth hair can be too silky or shiney. Some hair is processed to mimic afro kinky/curly or afro relaxed hair - this can be either human or synth. Sometimes you can tell from the manufacturer's picture. Other times you have to shop in person. And if this isn't possible then watch youtube for reviews - they will always talk about the hair texture and luster.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 16, 2010)

Great post !


----------



## bgsix (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for bumping. I know this thread is from July, but BGT what type of wig is that? Did any of the tips work for you?


----------



## mspm (Dec 16, 2010)

Also, to keep the natural look in between washings: mist the wig with water, then turn it upside and shake it.


----------



## BGT (Dec 16, 2010)

bgsix said:


> Thanks for bumping. I know this thread is from July, but BGT what type of wig is that? Did any of the tips work for you?



I have no clue. I tried the baby powder, and wore the wig for two days and stopped because I got tired of people staring at my head.  I don't even know where it is now


----------



## winona (Dec 30, 2011)

Bumping for those who need help like me


----------



## Tamster (Dec 30, 2011)

Chevelure618 said:


> Ateyaaa is an expert at making wigs look sooo natural



lol no way.


----------



## Ms Kain (Jan 23, 2012)

Chevelure618 said:


> Ateyaaa is an expert at making wigs look sooo natural



I'm not all that sure about Ateyaa (I think she looks better in weaves) but "lushstrands" (silk top lace fronts), "mrsdivalike" (u parts wigs) and April aka "muffinsismylover" (in her earlier videos) on YouTube can really do some thangs with a wig! In fact, they kinda piss me off because when I try to get home and do the same thing, I get kinda stuck!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 23, 2012)

I always plan on buying a wig and not wearing it for at least 3 weeks. I tun it inside out on a wig head for the first week. 
Second week I try it on to ensure the cone head from packaging is gone. If it isn't I will bobby pin it down to create a more flattened look. (I also do this to create the style I want)
Lastly I put it on from time to time around the house and am pretty rough with it meaning handling it a bit. LOL I would handle it daily either around the house, baggy then put wig on around the house, etc.

That way  the wig is some what worn and has a more natural look for when I am ready to wear it out.
HTH


----------



## Ms Kain (Jan 23, 2012)

BGT said:


> I got my first wig today, and I really like it.  It's for those days when I just don't feel like washing my hair, and I still want to look nice. I wanted it to look as natural as possible so I got it in the color closest to my natural color (#4) and I even got it shorter than my own hair. I didn't want to be swanging a MBL wig with APL hair underneath.  But like synthetic hair, it has unnatural shine and movement. My own hair is pretty silky but not this silky. Have you guys developed any techniques to make a wig look more natural? I need to start with figuring out a way to get rid of that hump.




I do a combination  of things depending on what's going on with them. 


*Hump at the  top* - I turn mine inside out and spray it with a wig conditioner on the  inside (Something like Organix Natural's Pomegranate Wig Conditioner) and let it  sit for a few days. When I turn it back the right way, the humps gone.  

*Too  shiny* - I use flour. I don't use baby powder because of the smell AND  it's harder for me to control the whiteness or the grey look that comes from  the baby powder.All I do with the flour is put alittle on my hands, dust off  the excess and then move my hands lightly through the wig with the wig on.  

*Unnatural  hairline* - If the hairline is too dense and too round after I remove the lace, I just get a pair of tweezers and start pulling hairs out randomly  along the hairline until it mimicks my own hairline. 

*Too fluffy or too much hair* - I use a pair of thinning sheers. I find the area that seems to be the problem, lift one layer up and then at the 2nd layer, I use the sheers near the scalp of the wig. I do this in all problem areas and then  comb it down. If it's finally laying down the way I want it, I'm done. If not, I  go 2 more layers down and do the same thing making sure I am using the sheers  near the root of the wig without cutting the actual weft. Eventually the wig stops looking so big. 

*Unnatural part (Lace fronts)* - I used to use foundation directly on the scalp of  the wig but that started to look unnatural so now I just get a piece of wig tape  (straight, not curved) paint it with my foundation or concealer and then tape it  under my wig where the part is. It stays and looks like the color of my skin. It  also seems to take away the grid lines. I got this from Royaltywigs on Youtube  (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyJLKmE9InY).  

Hope some of this  helps!

*-Hera*


----------

